# Marathon mit oder ohne Rucksack?



## ben14 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen ob ihr einen Marathon von ca. 77km mit oder ohne Rucksack fährt. Unterwegs gibt es Verpflegungsstände.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Mai 2010)

Ohne!
Alles was du brauchst, paßt doch in die Trikottasche.
Flickzeug, Pumpe, Minitool, Riegel/Gel. Dazu 1-2 Flaschen am Rahmen haben mir immer gereicht. => Kann allerdings auch voll daneben gehen.

Ich bin kein Held, aber auch bei 10 Grad und Nieselregen reichte mir eine Windweste statt Regenjacke.

Falls du nicht um den Sieg fährst, ist es relativ egal. Da ist er Ärger über einen Ausfall vor rennende sicher größer als das Gewicht des Rucksacks.

Viel Spaß vor allem
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2010)

was verstehst du unter "top ausgerüstet" bzw. was würdest du da reinpacken wollen?


----------



## ben14 (10. Mai 2010)

Na ja, Wind/Regenschutz, Armlinge, Beinlinge, zusätzliche Tuben, Schlauch, Flickzeug... so Sachen.


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich immer gefragt was man so mit hat. Man ist dohc nur ein paar Stunden unterwegs. 
Mir reicht meine Satteltasche für Pannen. Und den Rest habe ich in den Taschen.


----------



## Flitzetina (10. Mai 2010)

ohne!


----------



## branderstier (10. Mai 2010)

Fahr mit Rucksack und pack noch ein paar Hinkel rein!!
Für den Rest gibts dann bessere Platzierungen.


----------



## ben14 (10. Mai 2010)

branderstier schrieb:


> Fahr mit Rucksack und pack noch ein paar Hinkel rein!!
> Für den Rest gibts dann bessere Platzierungen.



Klar, mach ich!!


----------



## Boardercrime (10. Mai 2010)

Habe mir überlegt einen Ersatzschlauch unter den Sattel (mit Klettverschluss),Minitool und Flaschen an den Rahmen, Riegel und O2Patronen+Adapter in das Trikot.
Sollte fürs überleben reichen...


----------



## Rainer_L. (10. Mai 2010)

Eine Flasche, Verpflegung+Schlauch in die Trikottasche.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## iglg (10. Mai 2010)

Wegen der Trinkblase ist der Rucksack drumherum sowieso dabei.......

Bei mir ist es allerdings nur ein MULE von Camelbag, der ist nicht sooo groß, bietet aber Platz für das nötigste (Luftpumpe, Handy, Schlüssel, Ärmlinge, Regenjacke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahre jetzt schon mind. 8 Jahre Marathons, aber einen Rucksack hatte ich noch nie dabei (Camelback rein fürs Trinken mal ausgenommen, und das ist auch schon ne Weile her, inzwischen sind 2 Flaschen am Rad und gut ist, wenn das nicht reicht wird unterwegs noch was aufgenommen). Armlinge u. Beinlinge hab ich entweder an (wenns beim Start kühl ist) oder ich brauch sie nicht, Regenjacke ist auch nicht, da stirbt man ja den Hitzetod drunter, max. ne Winddichte Weste, und die braucht nicht viel Platz. 2 Schläuche, Minitool und CO2 Patrone(n) kommen ins Trikot ebenso die Futtermittel. Hat bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## mibooo (10. Mai 2010)

Packliste:

Bike:
2x Flaschen an Rahmen
Co2 Pumpe an Sattelstütze

Linke Trikotasche:
 Schlauch+Ersatz Co2 Patrone

Rechte Trikotasch:
Gel´s, Riegel

Mittlere Trikotasche:
Platz für dünne Windjacke oder Weste bzw. Armlinge.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2010)

zusätzlich noch, da ein gebranntes Kind, immer noch ein Ersatzkettenschloss (Missing Link)


----------



## Eddigofast (11. Mai 2010)

Nur bei heißem Wetter mit einem kleinen Trinkrucksack, ansonsten reichen die Verpflegungsstellen und die Flasche.


----------



## HaRa (11. Mai 2010)

Ohne!

- zwei Flaschen 0,5l -0,75l am Rad.
- Pumpe und Schlauch in der mittleren und Gel´s in der rechten Trikotasche.

Armlinge hab ich, wenns die Temperaturen nötig machen, am Start an. Während des Rennens ist ja dann noch Platz im Trikot, wenns zu warm wird . Wenns kalt wird bzw. zu regnen beginnt  auf die Zähne beisen und stärker treten - denn jedes Rennen geht vorbei.

Mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht benötigt - wobei ich mir überlege noch ein Kettenschloß einzupacken, da es nicht stören sollte und ggf. etwas beruhigt.


----------



## Trailhunterer (11. Mai 2010)

dann aber auch den Kettennieter nicht vergessen, sonst kannste das Schloss auch daheim lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2010)

nicht, wenn man sich nur gegen ein gerissenes Kettenschloss absichern will.


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Mai 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Wegen der Trinkblase ist der Rucksack drumherum sowieso dabei.......
> 
> Bei mir ist es allerdings nur ein MULE von Camelbag, der ist nicht sooo groß, bietet aber Platz für das nötigste (Luftpumpe, Handy, Schlüssel, Ärmlinge, Regenjacke)


 
Fahre auch mit dem MULE, dafür aber mit nur einer Trinkflasche, gefüllt mit Wasser, damit ich das Gel runterspülen kann !

Der Sack mit Trinkblase hat dann den Vorteil, das man auch in schwierigem Gelände mal dran nuckeln kann. . . .an den entspannten Stellen kommt dann die Trinkflasche zum Einsatz. 

Reicht für die mittleren Distanzen allemal, mußte mich unterwegs noch nie zusätzlich verpflegen und schlangestehen !


----------



## HaRa (11. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nicht, wenn man sich nur gegen ein gerissenes Kettenschloss absichern will.


 

so war das auch gemeint.

Denn was soll denn noch alles mitgenommen werden, um sich auf alle Eventualitäten vorzubereiten evtl. noch ein zusätzlicher Mantel .

Das hat aber mit diesem Thema nichts zu tun - also ENDE.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Mai 2010)

ohne... Trinkflasche und Pumpe am Rad.. Gel und Windjacke in der Trikotjacke.
Schlauch in der Satteltasche. Mehr brauchst eh nicht....

Aber wenn du gern alles im kleinen Rucksack hast... dann fahr einfach so...

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## ]:-> (11. Mai 2010)

3 Taschen am Rücken reichen eigentlich.
Eine für Gels, eine für Werkzeug und eine frei um evtl. ne Weste auszuziehen.
Oder eine kleine Untersatteltasche fürs Werkzeug und am Rücken zieht nimmer so viel am Trikot.
In der Regel habe ich nicht vor während dem Rennen nochmal mit den Füßen den Boden zu berühren, deswegen haben auch Beinlinge im Ruksack imho keinen Sinn.

Wenns früh sehr kalt ist dann Startöl und Knielinge, die kann man auf dem Knie zusammenrollen wenns zu warm wird. Das gleiche geht mit Armlingen auf dem Handgelenk.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (17. Mai 2010)

-Gel's
-Flasche 0.7 am Rahmen 0.5 im Trikot falls die große auf Trail flöten geht.
-Schlauch
-Pumpe/CO2
-Kettenschloss
-ausgerichtetes! Reserve-Schaltauge
-Minitool mit Kettennieter
-Handy

Armlinge/Beinlinge hab ich wenn überhaupt beim Start schon an, weil's da eventuell noch frisch sein kann. Danach einfach runterschieben. 
Generell hab ich lieber zu wenig als zu viel an. Regen bringt zusätzliche Kühlung.

Camelback hab ich auch schon gehabt, findes aber nicht so gut da man nie weis wieviel Wasser noch übrig ist bis keins mehr da ist.


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:


> -Gel's
> -Flasche 0.7 am Rahmen 0.5 im Trikot falls die große auf Trail flöten geht.
> -Schlauch
> -Pumpe/CO2
> ...


das kriegt man doch alles so unter, ohne rucksack (untern sattel, trikottasche, flaschenhalter...).


----------



## scotty33 (17. Mai 2010)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:


> -Handy



warum fahren eigentlich immer so viele mit handy. was wollt ihr damit bei einem rennen. das würde mich mal interessieren.

gruß stefan


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. Mai 2010)

um das taxi anzurufen, wenn nix mehr geht


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Mai 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> warum fahren eigentlich immer so viele mit handy. was wollt ihr damit bei einem rennen. das würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> gruß stefan







Trailhunterer schrieb:


> um das taxi anzurufen, wenn nix mehr geht



oder die Bergrettung .... oder noch besser.... Die Freundin...
"Ach Schatz, komme doch ne Stunde später. Hatte am 2. Anstieg nen Krampf" .....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> oder die Bergrettung .... oder noch besser.... Die Freundin...
> "Ach Schatz, komme doch ne Stunde später. Hatte am 2. Anstieg nen Krampf" .....
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Die Bergrettung kommt auch so, das ist nicht das Problem - das Problem beginnt im Krankenhaus, wenn Du wieder heim willst und kein Geld und kein Handy dabei hast - ach ja und natürlich keine einzige Telefonnummer mehr auswendig kennst... 
In sofern hätte das Handy eigentlich schon seine Berechtigung - ich fahr aber trotzdem immer noch ohne - zumindest die Rennen...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Bergrettung kommt auch so, das ist nicht das Problem - das Problem beginnt im Krankenhaus, wenn Du wieder heim willst und kein Geld und kein Handy dabei hast - ach ja und natürlich keine einzige Telefonnummer mehr auswendig kennst...
> In sofern hätte das Handy eigentlich schon seine Berechtigung - ich fahr aber trotzdem immer noch ohne - zumindest die Rennen...



Also bei meinen Touren hab ich es immer dabei... gehört zur Standartausrüstung  Aber beim Rennen ist alles auf das Minumum reduziert.


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> warum fahren eigentlich immer so viele mit handy. was wollt ihr damit bei einem rennen. das würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> gruß stefan


 
Falls meine Geldanlage am asiatischen Kapitalmarkt abkacken würde, könnte ich das Zeugs noch schnell veräußern ! 

Sonst fällt mir aber auch keine wirkliche Erklärung mehr ein !


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Sonst fällt mir aber auch keine wirkliche Erklärung mehr ein !



och, wenn ich mir so anschaue, was da manchmal als verpfelgung angeboten wird, könnte ein anruf beim pizzaservice schon eine gute idee sein von zeit zu zeit...


on thread: ich glaube fast jeder, der zum ersten mal bei einem mara startet, packt zu viel ein. ging mir auch so - stand mit dem mule am start, die trinkblase bis obenhin voll, dazu är,linge, beinlinge, werkzeug, kettenschloss, 2 schläuche ... ich hätte problemlos einen alpencross mit dem ganzen zeug fahren können ...


----------



## Padolomeus (18. Mai 2010)

Eine absolut taktisch beantwortbare Frage:
-durch den Rucksack werde ich langsamer, bin dafür aber "besser" gegen über die Zeit aufkommende Ausnahmesituationen gerüstet (Wetterumschwung, Pannen)

- jedoch nimmt die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer solchen Ausnahmesituation zum Opfer zu fallen mit der Zeit zu. Je länger ich für die 70 km brauche, desto eher lohnt sich ein Rucksack

Ich sehe auf marathonstrecken viele, die so gut wie leere Rucksäcke mitbuckeln. Total sinnlos wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Rucksack leer gut 800-1000 g wiegt. Dazu noch das Gewicht von unnnötigen Gegenständen (z.B. Kamera > hab ich echt schon erlebt) die durch die Rucksackmitnahme plötzlich eine "Mitnahmerechtfertigung" bekommen.

Wenn du die 70 km genießen willst und über 5 h ansetzt Y mit Rucksack
Alles darunter ohne.

Pado


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Mai 2010)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Eine absolut taktisch beantwortbare Frage:
> -durch den Rucksack werde ich langsamer, bin dafür aber "besser" gegen über die Zeit aufkommende Ausnahmesituationen gerüstet (Wetterumschwung, Pannen)
> 
> 
> ...




Aber dann fahr ich vor dem Marathontermin oder danach... denn dann hab ich die Strecke für mich alleine zum genießen....


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Aber dann fahr ich vor dem Marathontermin oder danach... denn dann hab ich die Strecke für mich alleine zum genießen....


 
....oder halt bei den Genußfahrern ganz am Ende !  
Das rechtfertigt dann auch wieder die Rucksackmitnahme, 
weil an den Verpflegungspunkten bereits abgedeckt wurde  !


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2010)

andererseits könnte man auch mit einem leeren rucksack starten und ihn während des rennes füllen. gibt ja genug, was da kostenlos rumliegt: riegel an den labstationen, verlorene flaschen, pumpen, handys, mp3-player, sonnenbrillen, werkzeuge...

verscherbelt man danch alles auf ebay hat man die startgebühren schnell wieder raus....


----------



## scotty33 (18. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> .... oder noch besser.... Die Freundin...
> "Ach Schatz, komme doch ne Stunde später. Hatte am 2. Anstieg nen Krampf" .....



die antwort ist jawohl der knaller, den muss ich mir merken 

nu weiß ich wenigstens bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Mai 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> die antwort ist jawohl der knaller, den muss ich mir merken
> 
> nu weiß ich wenigstens bescheid





Gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2010)

:Hmm also ich fahre auf der Langstrecke immer mit Rucksack, und an den Verpflegungstellen durch. So geht es immer noch ein Paar Plätze nach vorn.. Auf Rundkursen kommt halt ne 0.5 er Flasche in die Trikottasche. Flaschen an den Rahmen kommen mir nur ans Rennrad..


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (19. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> :Hmm also ich fahre auf der Langstrecke immer mit Rucksack, und an den Verpflegungstellen durch. So geht es immer noch ein Paar Plätze nach vorn.. Auf Rundkursen kommt halt ne 0.5 er Flasche in die Trikottasche. Flaschen an den Rahmen kommen mir nur ans Rennrad..



ich fahr eh nur im Mittelfeld mit... da kommt es auf ein paar Plätze nicht an.

Also hab ich auch die Zeit mir den Bauch an den Jausestationen vollzuschlagen


----------



## scotty33 (19. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> ich fahr eh nur im Mittelfeld mit... da kommt es auf ein paar Plätze nicht an.



so sieht es bei mir auch aus.
ich denke mal, dass hier so 80 bis 90% nicht bei jedem rennen um den sieg fahren, trotzdem fährt ja jeder gegen seinen schweinehund. du musst halt das ganze zeug auch schleppen und mit rucksack ist es halt gerade beim trail auch nervig. es gibt ja die dinger wirklich nur mit blase, o.k aber manchmal sieht man welche mit so vollgepackten rücksäcken am start, wo ich mich frage warum machen sie es sich selbst noch schwerer als es schon ist.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (19. Mai 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> so sieht es bei mir auch aus.
> ich denke mal, dass hier so 80 bis 90% nicht bei jedem rennen um den sieg fahren, trotzdem fährt ja jeder gegen seinen schweinehund. du musst halt das ganze zeug auch schleppen und mit rucksack ist es halt gerade beim trail auch nervig. es gibt ja die dinger wirklich nur mit blase, o.k aber manchmal sieht man welche mit so vollgepackten rücksäcken am start, wo ich mich frage warum machen sie es sich selbst noch schwerer als es schon ist.



Wegen meinem Schweinehund fahr ich ohne Extragepäck.... der ist schon großn genug 

nur mit Blase sind nicht schlecht... die verliert man auf nem Trail nicht so wie ne Flasche....


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ... ich fahre auf der Langstrecke immer mit Rucksack, und an den Verpflegungstellen durch. So geht es immer noch ein Paar Plätze nach vorn.


und wie kommst du an die sachen ran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> und wie kommst du an die sachen ran?



Die 3 Liter Trinkblase reicht im Normalfall für 120-130 Km, Gels und Riegel hab ich immer eigene mit, da es an den Verpflegungstellen meist nur Ranz gibt, und ich im Wettkampf nicht gerne Experimentiere.  Im Notfall werden Wasser und "bekannte" Riegel einen ja auch im Fahren gereicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

..mit kleinem  , leichten rucksack- aber eh nur spass marathon fahrer - mit siegen nix am hut


----------



## Schnuffi78 (19. Mai 2010)

ben14 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen ob ihr einen Marathon von ca. 77km mit oder ohne Rucksack fährt. Unterwegs gibt es Verpflegungsstände.


 


Was würdest du denn so in den Rucksack tun wollen?


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> :Hmm also ich fahre auf der Langstrecke immer mit Rucksack, und an den Verpflegungstellen durch. So geht es immer noch ein Paar Plätze nach vorn.. Auf Rundkursen kommt halt ne 0.5 er Flasche in die Trikottasche. Flaschen an den Rahmen kommen mir nur ans Rennrad..



Also früher bin ich auch mit Trink-Rucksack gefahren, dachte auch wenn ich nicht anhalten muss ist das geschickt, aber letztendlich fährst Du mit soviel mehr an Gewicht, dass Du eigentlich schneller bist, wenn Du anhälst und die Flaschen füllst...
Mit Rucksack und voller Trinkblase haste mind. 3kg mehr dabei und das kostet glaub mehr als die 1min zum Auffüllen der Flaschen...
Noch geschickter ist es natürlich wenn man Flaschen gereicht bekommt, dann biste fein raus


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also früher bin ich auch mit Trink-Rucksack gefahren, dachte auch wenn ich nicht anhalten muss ist das geschickt, aber letztendlich fährst Du mit soviel mehr an Gewicht, dass Du eigentlich schneller bist, wenn Du anhälst und die Flaschen füllst...
> Mit Rucksack und voller Trinkblase haste mind. 3kg mehr dabei und das kostet glaub mehr als die 1min zum Auffüllen der Flaschen...
> Noch geschickter ist es natürlich wenn man Flaschen gereicht bekommt, dann biste fein raus



Ganz ohne Quatsch, so habe ich das echt noch nicht gesehen und es ist auf jeden Fall was dran he he. Also oft schreckt mich das durcheinander und die Sturzgefahr in der Zone schon ziemlich ab und ich bin froh das ich in Ruhe weitereiern kann. Taste mich beim Rennradfahren und XC auf das Rucksacklose darsein schon ran aber beim Marathon fühle ich mich damit irgentwie sicherer? Da mit nem 12.5 Kg Tourenfully unterwegs bin macht es den Braten auch nicht fett, wenn das Hartdail mal am Start ist wird das allerdings mal getestet.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (20. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also früher bin ich auch mit Trink-Rucksack gefahren, dachte auch wenn ich nicht anhalten muss ist das geschickt, aber letztendlich fährst Du mit soviel mehr an Gewicht, dass Du eigentlich schneller bist, wenn Du anhälst und die Flaschen füllst...
> Mit Rucksack und voller Trinkblase haste mind. 3kg mehr dabei und das kostet glaub mehr als die 1min zum Auffüllen der Flaschen...
> Noch geschickter ist es natürlich wenn man Flaschen gereicht bekommt, dann biste fein raus



Vom Rücken her ist es schon angenehmer ohne Rucksack... die drei Kilo merkt man schon. Aber ich bin es aber auch beim Training so gewöhnt immer mit meinem kleinen deuter auszureiten 

Im Rennen fahr ich auch immer ohne, die Verpflegungsstellen sind meistens ganz fix beim befüllen. und essen nehm ich nur mit wenn es mit auch taugt. Aber das sieht man ja schon beim anfahren der Station.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Vom Rücken her ist es schon angenehmer ohne Rucksack... die drei Kilo merkt man schon. Aber ich bin es aber auch beim Training so gewöhnt immer mit meinem kleinen deuter auszureiten
> 
> Im Rennen fahr ich auch immer ohne, die Verpflegungsstellen sind meistens ganz fix beim befüllen. und essen nehm ich nur mit wenn es mit auch taugt. Aber das sieht man ja schon beim anfahren der Station.



Stimmt, in kniffligen Trails fahre ich deutlich lieber ohne Rucksack, wenn er super sitzt geht das noch, aber trotzdem sind 3kg auf dem Rücken irgendwie stören, man kann sich nicht ganz so gut bewegen!
Pro Trink-Rucksack ist auch noch, dass man nicht nach der Flasche greifen muss und es viel einfach ist zu trinken, sprich man trinkt öfter. Trotzdem ist das ganze der Rationalisierung/Optimierung zum Opfer gefallen. Wenn ich am Rad um jedes Gramm feilsche ist ein Rucksack irgendwie deplaziert 
Wenn wir eigene Verpfleger an der Strecke haben bin ich ggf. schon mit einer Flasche oder gar leer losgefahren um einfach die oft harte Startphase so leicht wie nur möglich zu fahren.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (20. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Stimmt, in kniffligen Trails fahre ich deutlich lieber ohne Rucksack, wenn er super sitzt geht das noch, aber trotzdem sind 3kg auf dem Rücken irgendwie stören, man kann sich nicht ganz so gut bewegen!
> Pro Trink-Rucksack ist auch noch, dass man nicht nach der Flasche greifen muss und es viel einfach ist zu trinken, sprich man trinkt öfter. Trotzdem ist das ganze der Rationalisierung/Optimierung zum Opfer gefallen. Wenn ich am Rad um jedes Gramm feilsche ist ein Rucksack irgendwie deplaziert
> Wenn wir eigene Verpfleger an der Strecke haben bin ich ggf. schon mit einer Flasche oder gar leer losgefahren um einfach die oft harte Startphase so leicht wie nur möglich zu fahren.



Dann gehörst Du ja schon zu dem Profis  Eigener Verpfleger... erste Startreihe  Ich fahre ja nur zum Spaß mit und mal zu schauen wo man so steht im harten Duell mit der Uhr... Daheim trainiere ich gemütlich in westlichen Wäldern... Da stört mich auch der Rucksack nicht und es ist echt einfacher mit der Trinkblase.


----------



## chris29 (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahre auch immer ohne. Dabei habe ich: Kettenschloss unterm Sattel geklebt. 1 Schlauch und Pumpe in der mittleren Tasche. 1 Minitool inkl. Nieter & Handy in der linken Tasche und in der rechten gels und evt. Riegel (wobei ich die nicht mehr mitnehme) Arm- und Beinlinge ziehe ich vor dem Start an (wenn nötig) genauso wie die Windweste, die ist eigentlich obligatorisch! Bin das erste Jahr aber auch immer mit Trinkblase gefahren, jetzt immer nur mi 2x 0,5 Ltr. Flaschen.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (20. Mai 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auch immer ohne. Dabei habe ich: Kettenschloss unterm Sattel geklebt. 1 Schlauch und Pumpe in der mittleren Tasche. 1 Minitool inkl. Nieter & Handy in der linken Tasche und in der rechten gels und evt. Riegel (wobei ich die nicht mehr mitnehme) Arm- und Beinlinge ziehe ich vor dem Start an (wenn nötig) genauso wie die Windweste, die ist eigentlich obligatorisch! Bin das erste Jahr aber auch immer mit Trinkblase gefahren, jetzt immer nur mi 2x 0,5 Ltr. Flaschen.


 
Fehlt da nicht die Signal-Lampe, das Ein-Mann-Zelt, der Gaskocher und dder Spaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Dann gehörst Du ja schon zu dem Profis  Eigener Verpfleger... erste Startreihe  Ich fahre ja nur zum Spaß mit und mal zu schauen wo man so steht im harten Duell mit der Uhr... Daheim trainiere ich gemütlich in westlichen Wäldern... Da stört mich auch der Rucksack nicht und es ist echt einfacher mit der Trinkblase.



Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben, ich bin und bleibe Hobbyfahrer! Aber im Laufe der Jahre wird halt schon manches optimiert. Staus an den Verpflegungstationen kenn ich so eigentlich auch nicht, in der Regel geht das fix wenn man nachfüllen muss. Und der eigene Verpfleger ist/sind halt einfach Freunde/Bekannte/Familie unserer Teamfahrer, die brauchen ja nicht nutzlos an der Strecke rumstehen 

Was mich an der Trinkblase auch noch stört, ist dass man die nur wirklich schwer sauber halten kann, die Flaschen kommen in die Spülmaschine und wenn sie eklig werden kommen sie in den Abfall, irgendwo gibts ja meist welche geschenkt oder zumindest für wenig Geld. Irgendwie bin ich vom Trinkrucksack komplett abgekommen - selbst auf Touren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht die Signal-Lampe, das Ein-Mann-Zelt, der Gaskocher und dder Spaten?



Lupine Betty für die Lichthupe und ein Gashorn falls der Vordermann dann immer noch kein Platz macht! Ist immens wichtig, wenn Du schnell sein willst. Das Zelt der Gaskocher und der Spaten nur dann wenn Du dich gnadenlos verfährst und nicht mehr zurück findest!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (21. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Was mich an der Trinkblase auch noch stört, ist dass man die nur wirklich schwer sauber halten kann, die Flaschen kommen in die Spülmaschine und wenn sie eklig werden kommen sie in den Abfall, irgendwo gibts ja meist welche geschenkt oder zumindest für wenig Geld. Irgendwie bin ich vom Trinkrucksack komplett abgekommen - selbst auf Touren.



Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt.... 

Ich benutze jetzt nur noch die von Deuter... leicht zu reinigen.

Und im Wald  meistens auch nur ne billige Flasche...

Alpencross auch nur mit Flasche... Rucksack ist schon so schwer genug...


----------



## stetre76 (21. Mai 2010)

fahre eigentlich immer ohne Trinkrucksack...weil ich's zum einen vom rennrad so gewohnt bin, zum anderen, weil mich der Rucksack einfach stört.

den 1. MTB Marathon des Jahres bin ich heuer allerdings mit Rucksack gefahren und es war der größte Fehler bisher (bin auch im Training einige Male mit Rucksack gefahren, war diesen also schon gewohnt!).

viel zu schwer, bei warmen Wetter schwitzt man ohne Ende, und mit normal positionierten Labestellen kommt man auch mit Flaschen durch.

>>> werde die 56km beim MTB Festival im Tegernsser Tal wieder "normal" ohne Rucksack angehen

Ersatzschlauch ist in der Satteltasche, ebenso Flickzeut und 2 Luftpatronen. Airgun in der Trikotasche und auch die Gels und/oder Riegel.
und Autoschlüssel und Handy sind in der mittleren Tasche > mehr brauchts nicht...


----------



## R5D5 (21. Mai 2010)

ben14 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen ob ihr einen Marathon von ca. 77km mit oder ohne Rucksack fährt. Unterwegs gibt es Verpflegungsstände.


Wenn du 77 km als Marathon bezeichnest, dann bist du im Hochgebirge unterwegs, und da fahre ich immer mit Rucksack, um die nötige Kleidung für einen Wettersturz mitnehmen zu können.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Wenn du 77 km als Marathon bezeichnest, dann bist du im Hochgebirge unterwegs, und da fahre ich immer mit Rucksack, um die nötige Kleidung für einen Wettersturz mitnehmen zu können.



Verstehe ich nicht! Es gibt genug Mittelgebirgsmarathons mit über 100km warum sollten 77km denn im Hochgebirge sein?
Und selbst da würde ich bei einem Rennen kein Rucksack mitnehmen, je nach Wetterlage durchaus ne Weste oder ggf. auch die Regenjacke aber keine Rucksack! Was anderes sind ausgedehnte Touren, da nehme ich ihn auch mit, aber wir haben es hier ja eigentlich von Marathons also Rennveranstaltungen.


----------



## R5D5 (22. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht! Es gibt genug Mittelgebirgsmarathons mit über 100km warum sollten 77km denn im Hochgebirge sein?


Du antwortest dir doch schon selbst - weil es sonst mit 77 km kein Marathon ist, sondern ein Mittelstreckenrennen. Nur im Hochgebirge sind 77 km so anstrengend, daß man sie als Marathon bezeichnen kann (außer man durchquert einen Sumpf o.ä., aber das würde ich dann wieder nicht als Mountainbiking bezeichnen).
Und im Hochgebirge habe ich immer gute Ausrüstung mit dabei, egal ob ich einfach so unterwegs bin oder ob es auf Zeit geht. Das ist mir einfach wichtiger als die letzte Zehntelsekunde rauszuquetschen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Du antwortest dir doch schon selbst - weil es sonst mit 77 km kein Marathon ist, sondern ein Mittelstreckenrennen. Nur im Hochgebirge sind 77 km so anstrengend, daß man sie als Marathon bezeichnen kann (außer man durchquert einen Sumpf o.ä., aber das würde ich dann wieder nicht als Mountainbiking bezeichnen).
> Und im Hochgebirge habe ich immer gute Ausrüstung mit dabei, egal ob ich einfach so unterwegs bin oder ob es auf Zeit geht. Das ist mir einfach wichtiger als die letzte Zehntelsekunde rauszuquetschen.



Nö, das sehe ich nicht so, nimm die alte Strecke in Bad Wildbad 93km über 3000Hm und hinterher warste komplett geplättet - knüppelharte steile Anstiege und technische Abfahrten sorgen dafür dass Du so gut wie nie ausruhen kannst - da gibts manchen Hochgebirgsmarathon der leichter ist! Die Streckenwahl (Untergrund) machen eigentlich mehr aus als das Gebiet! Neustadt ist ähnlich, nur 2300Hm aber so viele Trails, ruppig es läuft nie richtig, der Sand lässt das Rad partout nicht rollen. Klar ist ein Grand Raid oder ein Swiss Bike Masters schwerer, aber wenn ich an Garmisch denke (ist das schon Hochgebirge) da ist das deutlich einfacher, wenngleich da mehr Höhenmeter am Stück gefahren werden!


----------



## R5D5 (22. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nö, das sehe ich nicht so, nimm die alte Strecke in Bad Wildbad 93km über 3000Hm und hinterher warste komplett geplättet - knüppelharte steile Anstiege und technische Abfahrten sorgen dafür dass Du so gut wie nie ausruhen kannst - da gibts manchen Hochgebirgsmarathon der leichter ist!


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 


klaus_winstel schrieb:


> aber wenn ich an Garmisch denke (ist das schon Hochgebirge)


Hochgebirge? Naja... Aber gut, da kenne ich auch nur wenige Strecken, bin mehr in den Chiemgauer und Berchtesgadener Bergen unterwegs - und eben manchmal auch im Hochgebirge.

Ich hab ja auch nur meine vollkommen unmaßgebliche Meinung kundgetan, muß sich ja kein anderer danach richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (22. Mai 2010)

also ich halte bei einen Marathon=Rennen doch nicht an und ziehe mir eine Windweste/Regenjacke über wenn es anfängt zu regnen ... ich weiss ja nicht wie ambitioniert ihr die Rennen fahrt aber eigentlich versucht man doch die Strecke so schnell wie möglich zu bewältigen und wenn es da mal anfängt zu regnen... gehört halt dazu...

Windweste /Armlinge wird je nach Wetterlage am Start entschieden, sonst Ersatzschlauch + CO2 Kartusche + 1 Ersatzpatrone an der Sattelstütze mit Tape befestigt, 1 Trinkflasche und nach Streckenlänge reichlich Gels in die Trikottasche und go...

gut , einen Platten bekomme ich damit geflickt, bei einen  weitern oder einen anderen Defekt bin ich raus... ist mir aber erst einmal passiert...

desweitern bin ich der Meinung wer regelmässig den Antreib überprüft und die Verschleissteile kontrolliert/austauscht braucht keinen Kettennieter, Ersatzkette....und was weiss ich nicht alles...

allerdings mit was für "Gepflegten" Rädern da manche Leute rumfahren , die Gabel ist undicht, die Kette wurde vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal saubergemacht... das ist schon abenteuerlich...

ist aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Mai 2010)

....und wenn man vor einem Rennen neue Teile anbaut, unbedingt vorher bestenfalls im Renntempo auf min. 20km testen/einfahren. 

Sonst ergeht es manchem wie mir: Am Tag vorher neue Kette draufgemacht, alles eingepackt ins Auto und 200km gefahren, im Hotel übernachtet, am nächsten Tag beim Warmfahren vorm Start immer ein lautes Krachen und Ins-Leere-treten bei jedem Antritt....neue Kette rutschte mysteriöserweise komplett über alle noch gut erhaltenen Ritzel  
Keine weitere Kette dabei gehabt (und die alte sowieso nicht, die lag daheim in der Mülltonne.) Also mächtig geärgert über verlorenes Startgeld, Sprit- und Hotelkosten, Startnummer und Transponder abgegeben, alles wieder ins Auto gepackt, heimgefahren.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> also ich halte bei einen Marathon=Rennen doch nicht an und ziehe mir eine Windweste/Regenjacke über wenn es anfängt zu regnen ... ich weiss ja nicht wie ambitioniert ihr die Rennen fahrt aber eigentlich versucht man doch die Strecke so schnell wie möglich zu bewältigen und wenn es da mal anfängt zu regnen... gehört halt dazu...
> 
> Windweste /Armlinge wird je nach Wetterlage am Start entschieden, sonst Ersatzschlauch + CO2 Kartusche + 1 Ersatzpatrone an der Sattelstütze mit Tape befestigt, 1 Trinkflasche und nach Streckenlänge reichlich Gels in die Trikottasche und go...
> 
> ...




perfekte Meinung  

Ich fahr genauso ein Rennen. Sollte mir dabei mal die Kette reisen, oder, oder, oder....  Dann bin ich draußen...  Das ist aber der Spaß daran.

Kettennieter hab ich zwar dabei... aber das kostet auch Zeit und fahre dann als Singlespeeder hinterher


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> perfekte Meinung
> 
> Ich fahr genauso ein Rennen. Sollte mir dabei mal die Kette reisen, oder, oder, oder....  Dann bin ich draußen...  Das ist aber der Spaß daran.
> 
> Kettennieter hab ich zwar dabei... aber das kostet auch Zeit und fahre dann als Singlespeeder hinterher



Naja, bei den Klamotten halte ich es auch so, entweder ich starte schon so, oder ich lasse es. Nur letztes Jahr in Garmisch hab ich während dem Rennen ne Weste angezogen, das es ziemlich gepisst hat, die hab ich aber auch von aussen gereicht (und angezoben) bekommen während ich ne Flasche aufgenommen hab, das war echt witzig hat keinerlei Zeit gekostet...

Kettennieter hab ich immer dabei und vor allem ein Kettenschloss! Sollte die Kette mal reißen oder durch einen Klemmer ein Glied defekt sein, ist das in 2-3 min gelöst, kaputtes Glied raus, Kettenschloss rein - also deshalb beende ich noch kein Rennen, ein Platten kostet genausoviel Zeit. Und Schläuche hab ich immer 2 dabei - ich finde dass dann immer noch ne taugliche Zeit dabei rauskommen kann, ausserdem will ich nicht ins Ziel laufen, sebst wenn die Zeit völlig hinüber ist, muss ich ja irgendwie wieder ins Ziel kommen...
Mein Rekord liegt übrigends bei 4 Platten da haben allerdings auch meine 2 Schläuche nicht gereicht, die weiteren 2 hab ich mir von anderen Teilnehmern bekommen  Wobei das zugegebenermaßen sehr selten ist und man auch schon viel Pech haben muss...


----------



## R5D5 (25. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> also ich halte bei einen Marathon=Rennen doch nicht an und ziehe mir eine Windweste/Regenjacke über wenn es anfängt zu regnen ... ich weiss ja nicht wie ambitioniert ihr die Rennen fahrt aber eigentlich versucht man doch die Strecke so schnell wie möglich zu bewältigen und wenn es da mal anfängt zu regnen... gehört halt dazu...


Was bezeichnet ihr eigentlich als Marathon? Für mich sind das Strecken, die man nicht in unter 6 h schaffen kann (Profis würden dafür auch noch mehr als 4 h brauchen), und da zieh ich mir doch gern eine Jacke an, wenn es nötig wird.


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Was bezeichnet ihr eigentlich als Marathon? Für mich sind das Strecken, die man nicht in unter 6 h schaffen kann (Profis würden dafür auch noch mehr als 4 h brauchen), und da zieh ich mir doch gern eine Jacke an, wenn es nötig wird.



das an der zeit festzumachen ist lustig. unter umständen ist dann alles ein marathon - man muss nur langsam genug sein... 

marathon ist das wo marathon draufsteht. fertig. da gibt es dann halt leichtere und schwerere, je nach länge, höhenprofil und wegbeschaffenheit. 


weste habe ich übrigens schon mehrmals angezogen und im letzten jahr in ischgl (übrigens: nur 80km - kein marathon also  )habe ich es schmerzlich bereut meine leichte regenjacke (packe ich nur ein, wenn ich genau weiß, dass es mehr als nur nieseln wird) verloren zu haben untewegs. plitschnass bei 4° von knapp 3000m über nn ins tal zu rauschen war kein spaß und hat mich letztenlich ewig zeit gekostet, weil ich so durchgefroren war, dass ich ab und an anhalten musste auf der abfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R5D5 (25. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> marathon ist das wo marathon draufsteht. fertig. da gibt es dann halt leichtere und schwerere, je nach länge, höhenprofil und wegbeschaffenheit.


Ach, wenn das so ist, wird mir einiges klar, und der ganze Thread hier ist komplett für die Tonne.
Nur wo Sch**** draufsteht, ist auch Sch**** drin.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2010)

marathon beginnt, wo CC aufhört. 
dazwischen gibt's keine disziplin.


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn das so ist, wird mir einiges klar, und der ganze Thread hier ist komplett für die Tonne.
> Nur wo Sch**** draufsteht, ist auch Sch**** drin.



was ich dir eigentlich sagen wollte: deine kriterien, an denen du festmachst, was ein marathon ist und was nicht, sind unsinnig. genauso unsinng wie deine packliste. weil es vollkommen unerheblich ist, wie lang die strecke ist und wie hoch sie hinaufgeht. 

weil jeder, der an einem rennen teilnimmt, sinnvollerweise nur das mitnimmt, was er am nötigsten braucht. denn es geht letztendlich darum, innerhalb seiner möglichkeiten natürlich, so schnell wie möglich zu fahren.* unnötiges gewicht ist dabei nicht zielführend. 





* aussagen im vorfeld wie "ich fahre hier nur zum spaß mit" etc. sind grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen, weil spätestens mit dem startschuss jeden das rennfieber packt und nur noch eins zählt: das maximum aus sich rauszuholen.


----------



## Rumas (25. Mai 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Was bezeichnet ihr eigentlich als Marathon? Für mich sind das Strecken, die man nicht in unter 6 h schaffen kann



was ist es denn für ein Rennen wenn du "nur" 5.58h brauchst... ein überlanges CC Rennen 

also ein Rennen anhand der gefahrenen Zeit fest zumachen ob es ein Marathon ist oder nicht...


----------



## HaRa (26. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> marathon ist das wo marathon draufsteht....


 
das seh ich  auch so.......


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt nur ein Marathon:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon_(Griechenland)

Alles andere ist Fake !


----------



## aka (27. Mai 2010)

Der BDR definiert das so:





> 2.5 MTB-Marathon (XCM)
> 2.5.1 Definition
> Ein MTB-Marathon-Wettbewerb ist ein (CC) XCO-Wettbewerb im Ausdauer-bereich.
> Er soll dem geübten Mountainbike-Fahrer mit dem Willen zur Ausdauer und Lei-stung Startmöglichkeiten bieten.
> ...


----------



## tomtomba (31. Mai 2010)

Schlauch, Minitool incl. Kettennieter und -schloß in Satteltasche. Zweiter Schlauch mit Tape unter den Vorbau.
1 Flasche am Rad. evtl. je nach Wetter leichte Weste im Trikot. 
Riegel und Gel in Trikottasche. 
i.d.r. lass ich mir dann von Freunden unterwegs ne frische Flasche anreichen. 
Das wars. 
lg Tom


----------

